# I think I know why Trump reject all offer from Canada for the North America commercial treaty



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm pretty sure it's because he's negociating with a woman
It's just that simple
pretty sure of it...


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 26, 2018)

If Canada was a lone exception, then...maybe (yes: even with Trump, I assume he manages to separate his personal views from political opportunities). But Canada is just one in the long list of people he can't find agreement on. Mexico, the EU, China,Iran, North Korea*...Russia is about the only exception, AFAIK.



*reaching agreement isn't the same as SAYING you've got an agreement.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 26, 2018)

I may not like him as a person or his policies, but I don't think he is that petty. I think he is petty enough to make it about the marijuanas though.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 27, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> yes: even with Trump, I assume he manages to separate his personal views from political opportunities


Lol, giving him way too much credit there.  I'm fairly confident that Trump has no clue how trade agreements or tariffs work, which is why he keeps imposing more and more of them, believing the whole time that someone else foots the bill.  It's obviously not about what's best for the country, so his ego is definitely playing a role here.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> If Canada was a lone exception, then...maybe (yes: even with Trump, I assume he manages to separate his personal views from political opportunities). But Canada is just one in the long list of people he can't find agreement on. *Mexico*, the EU, China,Iran, North Korea*...Russia is about the only exception, AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> *reaching agreement isn't the same as SAYING you've got an agreement.


Actually, there do is a comercial treaty between mexico and usa
IDK much about it, but I'm pretty sure it benefits mostly to americans


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 1, 2018)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...d2d65b86d0c_story.html?utm_term=.25a33cd26b04

And we have new trade deal with Canada, Mexico, and the US as of today


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...d2d65b86d0c_story.html?utm_term=.25a33cd26b04
> 
> And we have new trade deal with Canada, Mexico, and the US as of today


yea i saw
apparently, Quebec is gonna suffer


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 2, 2018)

The 3 main things I seen was longer patent laws for Canada, the sell of US milk in Canada and a $16 minimum wage for automakers.


----------

